# I Have KRABS!!!!!



## Firemajic (Apr 3, 2018)

2 more Crabs or maybe Lobsters.... crayfish or crawdads.... "

Watercolors and colored pencils on textured paper...

I moved the red crab from another post, he is still my favorite...


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 3, 2018)

Very good, but too many legs - 6 leg legs and 2 claws which are modified legs.


----------



## andrewclunn (Apr 3, 2018)

Bloggsworth said:


> Very good, but too many legs - 6 leg legs and 2 claws which are modified legs.



Um, no.  Crabs have 10 legs including the claws.  Some crabs tuck their their back legs under their bodies when they walk, which is likely why you'd think that.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 3, 2018)

Well, these crabs exist only in my mind... yes, I look at hundreds of photos, but maybe I like the claws on THIS crab, but love the body on THAT crab.... and what IF I painted them the way I see them... their energy... lol, that is why I enjoy painting ... or sketching... or glassblowing... or writing... because I am the master of my creations... lol...


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 3, 2018)

andrewclunn said:


> Um, no.  Crabs have 10 legs including the claws.  Some crabs tuck their their back legs under their bodies when they walk, which is likely why you'd think that.



Er, I wuz rong...


----------



## escorial (Apr 3, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> Well, these crabs exist only in my mind... yes, I look at hundreds of photos, but maybe I like the claws on THIS crab, but love the body on THAT crab.... and what IF I painted them the way I see them... their energy... lol, that is why I enjoy painting ... or sketching... or glassblowing... or writing... because I am the master of my creations... lol...



Good to read there only in your mind...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 3, 2018)

escorial said:


> Good to read there only in your mind...




:ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## TuesdayEve (Apr 3, 2018)

Dear Fire,
They’re gorgeous!


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 7, 2018)

Thank you, Tuesday, they are a lot of fun to do...


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 7, 2018)

Stunning Fire you capture the colours beautifully, @i particulaly like the blue one.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 7, 2018)

I love color, BOLD, vibrant color, and I have to restrain myself from using every color I have....


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 7, 2018)

Me too. I fit was up to me I would have a rainbow flat, with rainbow kitchen ware and everything, but my other half has so far stoped me from accomplishing that so I still have a normal adultish looking flat, hahaha.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 7, 2018)

Me too... now when I am doing a watercolor painting or colored pencils, I pick out my color palette and try to stick to it.... mostly...


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 7, 2018)

Ah the piy falls of being a colour addict, hahaha, the struggle is real.


----------

